# Defective Disc?



## Richstanson (Jul 11, 2008)

While watching the Blu Ray movie, "Push", At fairly High volume, there was an incredibly loud pop.
It occurred at a point in the movie where there's just dialog, but it sounded a little like a gunshot.
Anyway, it knocked the AVR into standby.
I reduced the volume from about MV -6 to about -50.
I replayed it and there's a pop at exactly the same point, still pretty loud, but nothing like it was at the higher volume. I tried the disc in another system and there's no trace of the pop.
Before I start swapping components to troubleshoot this, can anybody tell me what it is?
Thank you


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would think that if it happens at the same point on the disc it would be a bad disc. I wouldn't worry about it unless your system does the same thing with other discs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What audio mode where you using and what receiver are you using? There is a problem with DTS Master audio and Onkyo receivers and some other manufacturers made before 2008 with the DTS "bomb" and could be the sound your hearing. There is a firmware upgrade that fixes this.


----------



## Richstanson (Jul 11, 2008)

I sure appreciate the fast responses. The AVR is an Onkyo TX-SR805, manufactured in 2007. This only happened once before. About a year ago, a rental disc did the same thing. Anyhow, when I select DTS-HD-MA, on the disc menu, the pop is there at 34min20sec using any audio mode on the AVR. If I select Dolby Digital on the disc menu, the pop is gone. I guess I need the firmware upgrade


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All you need to do is burn this file below to a CDr and play it through your DVD player using an optical connection. Full instructions are included in the zip file on PDF. That will fix the DSP upgrade that causes the problem with the so called "DTS MA Bomb". For the firmware update that is much more complicated and I can walk you through that however you can "break" your receiver if not done correctly.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I’m almost willing to bet its on most other DVD as well. It could be some form of digital (snap crackle and pop).

I’ve encountered this on several films from laserdisc to DVD.

Apollo 13 dts THX laserdisc chapter 13 where the Saturn V is roaring up for lift-off! On several points of the fast editing cutting from here to there one shot where on the surrounds right side as matter of fact there is popping crackling sound!

This has been on all previous other DVD versions only on the digital track Dolby/dts its not detectable on the analogue mix.

Also Armageddon where parts of the Russian space station is breaking-up into fire ball, yeah that really takes the Mickey flames in space LOL. Anyway as Will Patton looks though a port-window yelling unintelligible dialogue as piece of falling debris crashes into a part of the space station there is (loud crackling) on the surrounds.

I’d have to play it over again to be 100% as this is least yucky film I don’t like watching because it takes the Mickey with the laws of space physics.

Michael Bay please grow brain before making anymore of these rubbish films!:thud:

Edit: Oh this film! Push! Just viewed the imdb site.

Would it be possible for you to make short video as it plays in the room a soft level as to not overload distort the microphone and stick the video on youtube so we can all listen and judge what the issue might be!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Andysu said:


> I’m almost willing to bet its on most other DVD as well. It could be some form of digital (snap crackle and pop).


His problem is clearly the DTS Bomb, it is well documented and the DSP update I linked to will fix the problem.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> His problem is clearly the DTS Bomb, it is well documented and the DSP update I linked to will fix the problem.


Yeah but I’d like to hear what it excellently sounds like first hand or is this issue going to get duplicated onto DVD. The film doesn’t really interest me as it’s full of clichés from the looks of it. Does X-Men ring any bells?


----------

